# Where in the world are you & your Kindle?



## unrequited

Please post pics, and a one-line description of where you are and when you are. If you can, put up the cover of your favorite book too! Let's try to keep this an organized thread of pics & locations to see (& brag) where Kindle is around the world! (Also, please sticky?)

2009/02/28

Grand Canyon, South Rim, Arizona, USA


----------



## unrequited

Pooh, nobody wants to play.


----------



## Kindle Convert

I'm sitting in my jammies...in front of my computer...in FL.  Not a majestic backdrop like yours, certainly not "picture worthy"!


----------



## ladyknight33

I plan to participate. My daughter and I  will be going to Hong Kong and Singapore in April.


----------



## nelamvr6

I'm sitting in a hotel room in Fishkill, NY.  No camera with me, but it's not really photo worthy anyways.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I'm sitting at my computer at work in B'ham, AL.


----------



## didir1010

I'm at home in Orlando, getting some computer time in before it's bedtime for my munchkin... but I promise to take some pics when I go to Cincinnati in May... and if I ever get my ex-in-laws to take me to Disney soon I'll take one there!! (I refuse to pay to get in!)

Very cool picture of you and your K2!


----------



## bosslady402

Speaking of where in the world - when I first joined, I remember seeing some kind of map on Kindleboards - with little push-pins where members are located?  I haven't been able to find it again, nor have I heard it mentioned. Was I just imagining it?


----------



## rho

I think this is a great idea - and I bet when people take spring break or vacation you will see some posts - of course that means it will be awhile for me - no vacations on the horizon -- and all you would see here is melting snow right now


----------



## ScottBooks

bosslady said:


> Speaking of where in the world - when I first joined, I remember seeing some kind of map on Kindleboards - with little push-pins where members are located? I haven't been able to find it again, nor have I heard it mentioned. Was I just imagining it?


http://www.frappr.com/kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for linking that, Scott. . . . .btw, a LOT of you are not on it. . . .I only see 3 people in MD/DC/VA and I know there are more of us. . .go add yourselves!  

Ann


----------



## ladyknight33

I added myself to the map. Thanks Scott for adding the link.


----------



## geoffthomas

I also added myself to the map.
I hope I did it correctly.
And yeah, thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## didir1010

I added myself as well.. and was actually surprised that there wasn't anyone else listed for Orlando yet.


----------



## dollcrazy

Thanks for the link. 
I added myself too.


----------



## pomlover2586

No Pics.....Bay Area CA


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey, great idea for a thread. I travel quite a bit with my job, so will have to take some pix of my Kindle as it travels with me around the country...!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love the idea....I'll go to the edge of town to take a pic of my k1 this weekend. hmm nothing like a hot latte and fresh coffee cake while looking over the Las Vegas Strip. hmmm. CAKE!!!  I'm hungry now.


----------



## Guest

Didn't I already see this done with a garden gnome?

Anyway....

My Kindle and I are in a beautiful house... with my beautiful non-wife...

Same as it ever was.

*David Byrne arm chops*

[EDIT: I forgot that this is the photo gallery. Here ya go.]

http://www.mtv.com/videos/talking-heads/98580/once-in-a-lifetime.jhtml


----------



## rachelroma

I'm living in Italy right now.  Loving my Kindle!!  It for sure beats waiting 6-8 weeks for a 'normal' book to arrive.  No whispernet here, obviously, but 5 minute delivery is not bad at all..  

Thanks for posting that map.  What a cool idea!

Smiles, 
Rachel


----------



## Anju 

Hi Rachael - Nice to have you join us.  Be sure and go to the Intro/Welcome thread so more can see you are new and wish they were with you


----------



## Anju 

In the Intro/Welcome thread there is another thread of Where in the World are you!  That is also another place the map is.


----------



## Panjo

Here's mine taken on Tuesday in beautiful Pacific Grove, California. Alas, I'm back home now, in Oregon- equally beautiful in a different way!


----------



## unrequited

Me with my buddy's 1-month old baby girl. I was playing babysitter at 2am so they could get some sleep for once. > )


----------



## luvmy4brats

unrequited said:


> Me with my buddy's 1-month old baby girl. I was playing babysitter at 2am so they could get some sleep for once. > )


Looking at that picture, I can see how handy a Kindle would be with a new baby in the house. That was so nice of you!


----------



## ladyknight33

not the greatest shot but standing in front of Big Budda Lantau Island Hong Kong


----------



## russr19

I also added myself!!!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here's my Kindle, in the Gershwin Theatre in New York City, right before the house lights dimmed for _Wicked_.


----------



## Buttercup

Hey Panjo, I live about 25 minutes from Pacific Grove!  Isn't the drive on Ocean View Blvd. just lovely?


----------



## unrequited

lovin' the pics!


----------



## ricky

pomlover2586 said:


> No Pics.....Bay Area CA


I'll post some Bay Area pics with Tyrella, my DH and I are going to spend some time there in the East Bay for our Anniversary this upcoming week We both grew up there. Oakland, Hayward, Berkeley, El Cerrito, Tyrella will love posing...
Hope there is no earthquake while we are there... I had the opportunity of experiencing the Loma Prieta, and it was not pretty!!!


----------



## Rhiathame

I'll post some when I get back from my cruise at the end of May


----------



## *Flower*

I tried to add myself, but every time I clicked the JOIN button- some lady in Portland, OR showed up.

Help!


----------



## Angela

If I ever make to anyplace more exciting than Midland, TX or Houston, I will post a pic!


----------



## esper_d

I'm trying to add myself to NM on the Frappr Map.  It is taking a long time to load!

My avatar has my son "reading" my Kindle in my home, on my bed.  Nothing fancy 

I should have thought to take a pic while in NY.  When I'm in Fl or the mountains or SR I'll take one this summer.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I don't have any pictures of me and my Kindle while I was out in CA last week. I did add me to the map though.


----------



## hazeldazel

I'm here.   


San Jose, California, USA, Planet Earth  (when I'm not in Vana'diel)


----------



## rho

esper_d said:


> I'm trying to add myself to NM on the Frappr Map. It is taking a long time to load!
> 
> My avatar has my son "reading" my Kindle in my home, on my bed. Nothing fancy
> 
> I should have thought to take a pic while in NY. When I'm in Fl or the mountains or SR I'll take one this summer.


oh my gosh if that isn't the cutest picture ever


----------



## KBoards Admin

I made a quick trip to DC last week, and took a side tour to take some shots around the Capitol. Extra points if you can identify the book displayed on my Kindle.


----------



## suicidepact

I'll have to make sure to get some pics on my upcoming trip. Should have lots of updates from plenty of interesting places!


----------



## cheeki

OK, my kindle and I live in Lakeland, Fl.  We go to Apollo Beach, Fl often to visit my daughter.  We have been to Europe (Spain, France...)twice, NYC twice, and my daughter has it right now in Venice, Italy.....  I've resorted to reading a DTB this week...  She doesn't read enough to justify a KINDLE, but..... borrowed it for the long flight.....
I miss my KINDLE, but as my husband says, I will do anything for my daughter.... Including give her my favorite thing to use for a whole week.


----------



## Susan in VA

Harvey said:


> I made a quick trip to DC last week, and took a side tour to take some shots around the Capitol. Extra points if you can identify the book displayed on my Kindle.


The first part of Paine's _Common Sense_?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yes, ma'am - you got it!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Harvey said:


> I made a quick trip to DC last week, and took a side tour to take some shots around the Capitol. Extra points if you can identify the book displayed on my Kindle.


Harvey.... how were you able to have the Kindle so close to the lens and have it be in focus so we could actually read it? Camera? Lens?? DH thinks it would take my using PhotoShop to be able to do this with my Nikon...... I'd love to be able to take photos with a point of interest in the background and my KK in the foreground. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> I made a quick trip to DC last week,


sniff.  and you didn't tell us. . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ann in Arlington said:


> sniff.  and you didn't tell us. . . . .


Hey I thought I mentioned it in the mod board! But this trip was a two-day blitz with every hour accounted for. Hate those!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

PraiseGod13 said:


> Harvey.... how were you able to have the Kindle so close to the lens and have it be in focus so we could actually read it? Camera? Lens?? DH thinks it would take my using PhotoShop to be able to do this with my Nikon...... I'd love to be able to take photos with a point of interest in the background and my KK in the foreground. Thanks!


No Photoshop involved - I just held it at arm's length, and froze the focus at a point about halfway between my Kindle and the Capitol.

I think it helped that the day was bright - that causes the aperture to be smaller, which increases the depth of field, so more objects are in focus than would otherwise be the case.

The camera is fixed lens - it's a Canon Powershot SD750.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks so much for the camera info, Harvey!  I'm definitely going to give this a try.... I think it will be great fun!!


----------



## KindTrish

I am taking my Kindle (Artemis)  on her first trip.  We are sitting in Minneapolis, getting ready to head for Boston, MA and then to Danvers, MA - prettty close to e-ink country from what I understand.

My carryon was much lighter without DTB's and magazines - I am really loving my Kindle.


----------



## suicidepact

I should have a bunch from England (so far) from this trip, if only I were in a hotel with decent bandwidth.


----------



## Rhiathame

Tracy Arm, Alaska

We actually took pictures in each of our stops but somehow they got deleted


----------



## cheerio

Sound similar to where in the world is Carmen San Diego, old tv show


----------



## suicidepact

Just took a pic of a great sunset over Lyon, France (after leaving Cardiff) but once again, inhibited by really slow hotel internet access. Pics forthcoming at some time in the future (tbd by bandwidth.)


----------



## svnisus

Hi Scott, I couldn't get the link to the map to work.  Any problems that you know of?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rhiathame said:


> Tracy Arm, Alaska
> 
> We actually took pictures in each of our stops but somehow they got deleted


Nice shot! I'm trying to remember to take location shots with my Kindle when I travel. Well done!


----------



## bookfiend

This reminds me of Flat Stanley.  Its a grade school activity, where the kids color and cut out a paper doll named Stanley, then mail him to friends and relatives.  The friends and relatives take pictures of Stanley in various places and mail to school.  The teachers set up a huge display of various Stanley's all over the world.  Pretty neat for the kids.  My friends daughter's class did this last year, so my husband took Stanley to a film set he was working on, and everyone got into it, He came home with about a hundred pictures, including Stanley in the make-up chair, in a star trailer, looking through the film camera, driving one of the equipment trucks, in a group photo with some of the stars, etc...  even a picture with the set medic, when he got a "paper cut" ha ha and needed a band-aid.


----------



## NogDog

My cabin aboard the Carnival _Imagination_ somewhere east of Miami and west of Nassau.


----------



## carlobee

I love the pictures. I see how kindle has been so useful and handy anywhere in the world we travel and even just staying at home!


----------



## NurseLisa

KindTrish said:


> I am taking my Kindle (Artemis) on her first trip. We are sitting in Minneapolis, getting ready to head for Boston, MA and then to Danvers, MA - prettty close to e-ink country from what I understand.
> 
> My carryon was much lighter without DTB's and magazines - I am really loving my Kindle.


okay, I have a really stupid question.................what does DTB stand for??


----------



## libros_lego

Dead Tree Book


----------



## suicidepact

carlobee said:


> I love the pictures. I see how kindle has been so useful and handy anywhere in the world we travel and even just staying at home!


Not to get off topic, but just to be a little clever, I made a quick text file that has a conversion/range table from fahrenheit to celsius that helps to reference. I'll be making a complete one (maybe html?) that will also have stone/lbs (UK) and some other helpful references.


----------



## geoffthomas

suicidepact said:


> Not to get off topic, but just to be a little clever, I made a quick text file that has a conversion/range table from fahrenheit to celsius that helps to reference. I'll be making a complete one (maybe html?) that will also have stone/lbs (UK) and some other helpful references.


You might like this "free" book from Mobi on Amazon:



I picked it up a long time ago.
I cannot replace a table like you are talking about. But it contains the conversion for that and lots of others.


----------



## Anju 

Living here we have to be flexible.  2.2 kilos is equal to 1 lub - that I can do, sorta.  The F to C is a mess.  If it is over 40 deg - it is dadgum hot.  82 is 28, 16 is 61, 0 is 32, etc.  we have a lot of Canadians here as well, so it is quite interesting.


----------



## suicidepact

geoffthomas said:


> You might like this "free" book from Mobi on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up a long time ago.
> I cannot replace a table like you are talking about. But it contains the conversion for that and lots of others.


Great idea, thanks for the reference! When I do finish my table, I'll make a thread so people can check it out and mod it however they want. Thanks, geoff!


----------



## kellyhuddleston

On my balcony in Greece with my kindle displaying my novel, Alone in the Company of Others: A Novel.










Below is a garden full of beautiful flowers. Our landlady, Sophia, comes every night to water the plants. Sometimes she brings with her a portable TV to watch Greek soap operas.


----------



## Cindy416

kellyhuddleston said:


> On my balcony in Greece with my kindle displaying my novel, Alone in the Company of Others: A Novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a garden full of beautiful flowers. Our landlady, Sophia, comes every night to water the plants. Sometimes she brings with her a portable TV to watch Greek soap operas.


Kelly, your photos are beautiful. I'd love to go to Greece, and am wondering if you have any photos of the area that you would share with us at the "A Photo is worth 10,000 words" thread under Kindle Photos. If so, I would love to see them. (That way, I could quit watching "Mamma, Mia!" so often.  )


----------



## kellyhuddleston

Hi Cindy,

Sure! I have lots of Corfu photos. I'll make sure to post a number within the next few days.

Kelly


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eleanor and I in front of part of the Tsars' Summer Palace


----------



## Cindy416

My younger daughter and I took our Kindles to Rapid City, SD, and they accompanied us to Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse Monument, and Deadwood. Wish I'd seen this thread before we left. I'd have taken photos of us to add to the collection here.


----------



## ashash

im down here in florida. 
i added myself to the map. 
thanks for the link.

right now were at the beach!







LOL!


----------



## RoxyLyz

Harvey said:


> No Photoshop involved - I just held it at arm's length, and froze the focus at a point about halfway between my Kindle and the Capitol.
> 
> I think it helped that the day was bright - that causes the aperture to be smaller, which increases the depth of field, so more objects are in focus than would otherwise be the case.
> 
> The camera is fixed lens - it's a Canon Powershot SD750.


Yeap!! I have a Canon Powershot SD950 IS, and it takes great pics!!!

-Sasha

Here is my K2, in West Palm Beach, FL


----------



## RoxyLyz

This was taken today in Calypso Bay Water park, with my twins in the background.

- Sasha


----------



## suicidepact

I'll have to get some pics but I'm currently staying in the Marble Arch area in London.


----------



## Anju 

please do suicide!


----------



## suicidepact

I'm going to go out tomorrow to take some pictures, so hopefully I'll have time to upload later that day.


----------



## 911jason

Anju No. 469 said:


> please do suicide!


Ummm, you need a comma in there!!!


----------



## suicidepact

Hah, I was thinking that, but I knew what he meant. Good catch!


----------



## Anju 

I was wondering if anyone would notice!    Of course, being chistosa, I left it as is.


----------



## suicidepact

Chistosa?


----------



## Anju 

mischievous LOL LOL LOL


----------



## suicidepact

Got it. Cheers.


----------



## RoxyLyz

suicidepact said:


> Chistosa?


Funny querras decir.

-Sasha


----------



## dragonfly

I have a favorite bookstore that has a cafe with a wonderful patio ensconced under an arbor of wisteria. It has always been a favorite place to sneek away, have a pot of tea, do some reading and mingle with bibliophiles. I found that even with my kindle I still love browsing the shelves. Now I make notes of what I want to put on my wish list.








It is so relaxing and when I go there on my first day off of the week, it feels like I am giving myself such a special gift.


----------



## Cindy416

dragonfly said:


> I have a favorite bookstore that has a cafe with a wonderful patio ensconced under an arbor of wisteria. It has always been a favorite place to sneek away, have a pot of tea, do some reading and mingle with bibliophiles. I found that even with my kindle I still love browsing the shelves. Now I make notes of what I want to put on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so relaxing and when I go there on my first day off of the week, it feels like I am giving myself such a special gift.


I have to admit that I'm a bit jealous, dragonfly! I'd love to have a place like this to which I could sneak away, read, and drink hot tea. Beautiful!


----------



## VictoriaP

Just got back from the western side of Ireland...only one pic handy with the Kindle though. 

At the Cliffs of Moher; amazing place. And yes, I actually did sit & read there for a while!:


----------



## intinst

VictoriaP said:


> Just got back from the western side of Ireland...only one pic handy with the Kindle though.
> 
> At the Cliffs of Moher; amazing place. And yes, I actually did sit & read there for a while!:


Great picture, and it is interesting to see how far that screensaver I made for Jessica Rabbit has traveled!


----------



## RoxyLyz

VictoriaP said:


> Just got back from the western side of Ireland...only one pic handy with the Kindle though.
> 
> At the Cliffs of Moher; amazing place. And yes, I actually did sit & read there for a while!:


What more relaxing than that scene?? and of course with Kindle ♥ ??

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## Anju 

Super nice - thanks for sharing.  So glad you got to read there


----------



## bookfiend

VictoriaP, those cliffs are truly one of the wonders of the world.  Aw inspiring.  I was there prekindle, and wish to go back someday.


----------



## VictoriaP

intinst said:


> Great picture, and it is interesting to see how far that screensaver I made for Jessica Rabbit has traveled!


LOL--that one & the one Jesspark made are still my two favorites! The rest are all old Disney ride posters I've pulled from the web & reformatted, so it's all Disney, all the time. 



RoxyLyz said:


> What more relaxing than that scene?? and of course with Kindle ♥ ??
> 
> -Sasha Lyz


The trip was an interesting one--we were told over and over by LITERALLY everyone we met that we had the only decent week of weather they'd had all year! No summer at all for them this year; it's been cloudy, cold, rainy, misty, foggy, you name it. The previous week, the cliffs hadn't just been invisible, you apparently couldn't see 20 feet in front of you.

So needless to say, everywhere we went was just full of people. Getting pics that didn't include tons of tourists was just about impossible. But in this one, since the majority were either behind me or way over on the cliffs to the left, they're not quite so obtrusive.  Peaceful reading wasn't all that easy either as there were always crowds. Interestingly enough, I didn't get even ONE comment on the Kindle while we were there, and I did have it out pretty frequently.

The two places I _should_ have taken pics--Newark Airport (our 3+ hour layover both ways, ugh) and the Irish hospital ER we spent one night in. Those are where I got most of my reading done! **snort**

(Reading material for the trip: J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series. Not bad if you're into that sort of thing; one of the books isn't available on Kindle though....grrr........)


----------



## Shas

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30670636&l=7378ff6c68&id=1268277939

We're in the Fraser Canyon in BC, Canada
(about 3 hours northeast of Vancouver,
which is on the west coast).

This photo is from last weekend,
when my son Jesse and I tried to entertain a bit
at a community party.

I'd show you Jesse's Kindle 2,
but it's still where the cheque is...
in the mail!

I'm very glad to have discovered this community.
Thanks for the generous welcome!

Shas

ps-
I can't make the photo post,
so I'm just gonna give you the URL to click on.
I'm about done for the day,
but I'll try again soon.


----------



## monacarly

at home having a great time


----------



## Susan in VA

Shas said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30670636&l=7378ff6c68&id=1268277939
> ...
> This photo is from last weekend,
> when my son Jesse and I tried to entertain a bit
> at a community party.
> 
> I'd show you Jesse's Kindle 2,
> but it's still where the cheque is...
> in the mail!
> ...
> Shas
> ...


That washboard-type thingy (is that really what it is?) looks sort of like a prehistoric Kindle, though!


----------



## Shas

Susan in VA said:


> That washboard-type thingy (is that really what it is?) looks sort of like a prehistoric Kindle, though!


Ha!
Yes, that's a washboard.
It does rather look like Kindle took their basic design from it.
Thanks for pointing that out, I woulda never noticed!


----------



## Anju 

Susan in VA said:


> That washboard-type thingy (is that really what it is?) looks sort of like a prehistoric Kindle, though!


At first I thought it was a kindle maybe the DK all dressed up 

BTW Shas - at the top of this thread there is a sticky with instructions for posting pictures - good luck - I always have problems


----------



## NogDog

Shas said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30670636&l=7378ff6c68&id=1268277939
> ...
> ps-
> I can't make the photo post,
> so I'm just gonna give you the URL to click on.
> I'm about done for the day,
> but I'll try again soon.


The secret in this case is to click on the photo on that page so that only the photo is then displayed in your browser, then use that URL between the [ img ] tags here, like this:










PS: You need to work just a little bit on the beard, then you'll look a lot like one of the best bass guitarists around, Leland "Lee" Sklar:


----------



## Shas

"The secret in this case is to click on the photo on that page so that only the photo is then displayed in your browser, then use that URL between the [ img ] tags"

Of course!
*smacking head*
Thanks, Nogdog.

When I was in university (in my 30s)
my beard completely hid my belt buckle!
Now, alas, my belly does that for me...

Shas


----------



## Blanche

Today while 4-wheeling, I discovered how wonderful it was to be able to read in the SUN! It was incredible! I purchased my Kindle in the fall last year so didn't get to try it out in the outdoors.

Anyway, I am getting off track. It is hard to spot but I have my Kindle out and was sneaking some reading time at Sand Lake, OR. My husband caught me before I realized what he was doing -- he can't understand how I would prefer to read over 'wheeling. As you can see... I think I got the best of both!


----------



## Cindy416

Blanche said:


> Today while 4-wheeling, I discovered how wonderful it was to be able to read in the SUN! It was incredible! I purchased my Kindle in the fall last year so didn't get to try it out in the outdoors.
> 
> Anyway, I am getting off track. It is hard to spot but I have my Kindle out and was sneaking some reading time at Sand Lake, OR. My husband caught me before I realized what he was doing -- he can't understand how I would prefer to read over 'wheeling. As you can see... I think I got the best of both!


Beautiful, Blanche! You have 2 of my favorite things there: the Kindle (of course) and a beautiful sand and surf location. I'd love to be right there with you!


----------



## unrequited

So remember this from awhile back:
http://www.medgestore.com/promos/kindlecontest/

Last month I got a notice saying:


medge winner email said:


> Congratulations, you've been selected as a runner-up contestant in M-Edge's Kindles in the Wild Contest!
> We are pleased to offer you a promo code that can be redeemed to receive 20% off the purchase of the Guardian Case, upon its release.
> Promo Code:[code given]
> Promo Value: 20% off the purchase of the Guardian Case
> Expiration Date: June 1, 2010
> 
> Thank you for submitting your entry, we will be announcing one runner-up contestant each day this week on Facebook and Twitter, concluding with the Grand Prize winning entry on Friday.


only thing is on their twitter account here: http://twitter.com/MEDGESTORE they never released any of the winners pics or even my pic, just one. Weird. I assume somebody from this thread won, so who was it?


----------



## 911jason

I don't know about the contest unrequited, but your avatar just blinked and scared the $*#! out of me!!!


----------



## unrequited

I think you're seeing things... <wink>


----------



## Susan in VA

It just startled me too.  I jumped a little, and a cat that had been happily snoozing on my lap was Not Pleased.


----------

